# Bands seen before they got big.



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

I was just thinking of bands I have seen. I used to go to a lot of shows. Mostly rock. But a few were just seen on accident by hanging out at bars and looking for something to do as a kid. There are a couple that I think back on and cant believe I caught them. Heres a few, lets hear your stories too! 

Los Lonley Boys - Whiskey Blues, Galveston. 

Cross Canadian Ragweed - The dog track, La Marque.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw Metallica at Cardi's on Westheimer when I was 16. They werent the headliners either. They opened for Armored Saint. I was there to see Metallica though.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Pantera....Backstage 59 and Bissonet I think..late 80's early 90's


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

KISS - warmup band for Savoy Brown (mid 70's) Eielson AFB,North Pole AK
Def Leppard - warmup band for Ted Nugent (early 80's)Summit, Houston TX
Clint Black - multiple venues and houses around Houston
Pat Benatar - Agora Ballroom on Richmond


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

ZZ Top... Conroe Ballroom 1970-71.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahhh..memories.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

regulator said:


> Pantera....Backstage 59 and Bissonet I think..late 80's early 90's


I'm jealous. Would have loved to have seen them during the early days.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

ZZ Top Victoria Community Center, 1967 or 68


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Zac Brown ...when he was breeding dogs and throwing axes on the side for money....


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Kenny Wayne Shepard, Tyler TX. 95'


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Our band followed Billy Ray Cyrus on the bar curcuit in W. Va. in 85/86..

He was a horse' patootty most of the time.

Kathey Mattea lived a town over and I worked with her dad.

David Letterman bought me a beer once.


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regulator*
> _Pantera....Backstage 59 and Bissonet I think..late 80's early 90's_
> 
> I'm jealous. Would have loved to have seen them during the early days.


Mee too. I saw some good shows at the IBall, which is kinda close to 59. None that would make this list though. Saw Fugazi there.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I'm jealous. Would have loved to have seen them during the early days.


Actually met them, went backstage and had a few with them before/after they were playing. they were very nice...my friend from school worked security and got me in. it was kinda smokey back there ... lol


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Jimmy Page - playing *bass* for the Yardbirds, 1966, oklahoma city


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Stevie Ray*

Stevie Ray Vaughn
He was the lead guitarist for Paul Ray and the Colba's. Saw them at the Hole in the Wall on the Drag in Austin, Tx Circa mid 70s.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

regulator said:


> Pantera....Backstage 59 and Bissonet I think..late 80's early 90's


Saw them at Cardi's too in the mid 80's. Back then they were a hair band with make-up and spandex.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

'87 Guns n' Roses opening act at the Villa Real in McAllen


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Triumph at beas on flagstone and richey pasadena 1980 .its now a church .


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

ZZ Top opener for John McLaughlin ( jazz fushion ) 1970
Dixie Chicks - San Marcos Bluegrass festival. 1989 ?
Numerous bands and individuals which played at Cheatham Street Warehouse - Pre Famous but had a strong local following. George Strait, Terri Hendrix, Randy Rogers


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lets see Kenny Rogers at the Houstonair in Houston. Elvis at that place on the San Jacinto river caint remember the name. Jimmy Reed, Bo Diddly, Marty Robbons, Bobby Blue Bland, Johnny Ace, Big Momma Thornton, Johnny and Edgar Winters, Lightn Hopkins too many to remember all in Houston various places. Thanks Grayfish yes, it was Magnolia Gardens.

Charlie


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Pat Green and his band - Spring Ho in Lampasas Tx back in 2000 or 2001.

swifty


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

87, saw Guns N Roses open for The Cult at City Coliseum, Austin. 

92-93? saw Counting Crows open for Cracker at Liberty Lunch.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Lets see Kenny Rogers at the Houstonair in Houston. Elvis at that place on the San Jacinto river caint remember the name. Jimmy Reed, Bo Diddly, Marty Robbons, Bobby Blue Bland, Johnny Ace, Big Momma Thornton, Johnny and Edgar Winters, Lightn Hopkins too many to remember all in Houston various places.
> 
> Charlie


The place was Magnolia Gardens, Charlie


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Gearge Strait at Dancetown USA on Airline around the mid to late 80's.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My dad worked a second job as a bouncer at the Silver Dollar Dancehall in Austin before I was born. After closing time, all the staff had drinks on the house with whoever was playing that night. He drank beer with George Straight on a regular basis for a while and met many others before they got to be big names.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Randy Rogers Band opened for Roger Creager at my frat house in Austin for 2 cases of Lone Star light back in college, that was pretty cool.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Growing up in Beaumont -- 

Mark Chesnutt and then Tracy Byrd as the house band at Cutters, every weekend, religiously. Clay Walker, across town, at the Neon Armadillo, jamming to AC/DC tunes that he used to play.

Garth Brooks at the Beaumont Civic Center, to a not so full house, after he released his first album.

Across the border in Vinton at the Texas Longhorn Club, all the new acts used to come play after they released their first album. Tracy Lawrence and Sammy Kershaw are a couple that I vaguely remember. I remember Kershaw singing "Yard Sale", his only hit at the time, getting a big round of applause, and saying, if y'all keep clapping, I'll keep singing it. He must of sang that song five times.

Good memories.

TW


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Pat Green at the Silver Spur in San Angelo back in 1999.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

SRV in dallas. Either Mother Blues or The Binary Star. I cant remember


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Garth Brooks came to SFA about a year or 2 before he went worldwide and we actually had a beer with him. Great guiy for sure. Couldnt believe how big he became a year later!!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Pensacola Beach 1969 ' The Place ' 
Almond joys ( Almond Brothers ) Their mother was there, also.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i saw journey at some little room on the u of h campus in '76. we even went back to their hotel after the show and partied with 'em.

saw srv at the continental club in austin in the early 80's.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

ZZ Top right after they formed in 1969. can't remember the name of the place, it was near where the Galleria is now. Dusty Hill wasn't even in the band yet.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

oh yeah, I saw Edie Brickell and New Bohemians in fall of 1985 at some dive bar in Dallas several years before they broke


----------



## awendel (Jan 22, 2010)

Jerry Lee Lewis playing in the local grocery store parking lot. mid to late 60's

Charlie Pride at my Uncle's company picnic. mid to late 60's

Utah Carl (the wanderer of the wastelands) at the Gulf Coast furniture store here in town. 60's


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Glen Campbell at prob his first appearance on the Opry around 1962.

Not a superstar but a good artist and picker---Lee Roy Parnell-opened for Roy Orbison at Rockefellers and sat with my wife and me after his show and watched Roy with us.

Ricky Skaggs, Riders in the Sky at rockefellers. Emmylou Harris at Gilleys.

Comedian Bill Hicks at the Comedy Club.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Saw George Strait several times at the Crystal Chandelier in New Braunfels in the early 80s.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

College towns are a magnet for up and comers making their little Texas tours....

Cross Canadian, Randy Rogers, Gary Allan, Creager, Pat Green.... Ive seen them all at bars that may only have 45-50 people in there listening to them.... At the old Jitterbugs, Annex, Sports Shack, and the like....

The larger concerts were never a hit in Nac.... i remember when 3 Doors Down came to town and less than a hundred people showed up when they were expecting thousands.... they wrote a letter to the Pine Log (SFA newspaper) saying how disgusted they were with the turnout because it was a free concert....

On campus = no beer = no turnout.... haha


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Bruce and the E Street Band circa '75 at the Mobile Al. Theater. Just after Born To Run was released. Place had about a 900 seat capacity. 2 shows and after Fridays show you were out of luck for Sat tickets. One of my top 5 all time shows and I've been to plenty

Lynyrd Skynyrd ( first single had just been released ) opening for Joe Walsh
Kansas opening for Bad Company
T Rex opening for 3 Dog Night
Bob Segar opened for Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes circa 72 or 73 at the Mobile Armory
**** I'm getting up there


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Lets see Kenny Rogers at the Houstonair in Houston. Elvis at that place on the San Jacinto river caint remember the name. Jimmy Reed, Bo Diddly, Marty Robbons, Bobby Blue Bland, Johnny Ace, Big Momma Thornton, Johnny and Edgar Winters, Lightn Hopkins too many to remember all in Houston various places. Thanks Grayfish yes, it was Magnolia Gardens.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, you must have been hanging around the Cork Club, Swing Sheaperd, Vans Ballroom and Jimmy Manutos Clubs back in the day.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

After 32 years working for Warner Bros, Columbia and Interscope Records in management positions in the Promotion department, I've seen more then I can remember. Helped break alot of super star bands during those years.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Txfirenfish said:


> I saw Metallica at Cardi's on Westheimer when I was 16. They werent the headliners either. They opened for Armored Saint. I was there to see Metallica though.


I saw Iron Maiden and Wasp right before that at the Summit and got in to see Metallica and Armored Saint with our ticket stubs. Pretty cool night!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Zz Top 
Moody Center, Galveston 70,s


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> Randy Rogers Band opened for Roger Creager at my frat house in Austin for 2 cases of Lone Star light back in college, that was pretty cool.


back in college, was that like, 3 years ago....


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

hung out with Pat Green at lukenbach, he showed up to watch REK for Texas independence day, best show of REK ever. Woke up on morning on the floor staring at Cory Morrow's custom boots, we both said thank goodness we were head to toe. lOL


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers--International Ballroom
Soundgarden--International Ballroom
Smashing Pumpkins
311--The Grove Oxford Mississippi
Lucero--Bowery Ballroom
Dave Matthews Band--Memphis in May 1994
Pat Green--Beer garden in Lubbock


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Stevie Ray Vaughan....when he was a young teen...would play local venues in the San Marcos area.
George Strait when he wasn't famous (or very good either)...the crowd would yell out "band break" between songs....free admission and $1 pitcher nites.
Lowell George and Little Feat in a small beer garden, then partied with them afterwards...early '70's.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Asleep at the Wheel when Chris O'Connel & Lucky Oceans were still members at the Texas Opry House(formerly Van's Stampede Ballroom) in the early seventies.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Those that saw ZZ early on,,,,do you remember "The Moving Sidwalks" and their record 99th Floor?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Saw Garth Brookes when in college at TSU (Tarleton). Saw other up and comers but can't recall their name at this time.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Zakk Wylde @ the Dallas Guitar Show.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Willie Nelson at the Brazoria County Fairgrounds. He played once a month.
Alabama at St. Elmo's in Clute.
Faron Young at Nacodoches County Fair.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cory Morrow used to play for free at Nephews in San Marcos. Blue Oct. used to play free at Gordos. I saw Vanilla Ice there too. I saw Primus and Fish Bone at the Unicorn in Houston. I saw Ministry at #'s and The Hunger.


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

Staind @ Fitzgeralds


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Saw Jimmy Buffet open for Grinderswitch at the old Ritz Theatre in Corpus, Also saw the Eagles open for Jethro Tull in Dallas.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I remember the moving sidewalks, even have the tops 1st 45 record Saltlick/Millers Farm.
Used to go to Milby Park on the weekends and remember seeing various bands like Navasota,Denim,Josephus,,etc and some bands that were real stinkers too.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Used to live in fort worth, my buddy I worked with, new Dimebag from Pantera and we used to go to the storage building they partied at and hang out with them, used to go to Joes Garage and see them there also.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

KJON said:


> Those that saw ZZ early on,,,,do you remember "The Moving Sidwalks" and their record 99th Floor?


 Fatima CYO dances(Texas City) late 60's...yes I do....Anybody else remember?????


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Randy-z71 said:


> Used to live in fort worth, my buddy I worked with, new Dimebag from Pantera and we used to go to the storage building they partied at and hang out with them, used to go to Joes Garage and see them there also.


 I used to go to Joes Garage alot. Saw Pantera before Phill there a few times. Great little place to party in FW. It was a used car lot by day if I remember right.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw Pantera open up for Skid Row, 91 or 92. 
Kings of Leon at Warehouse Live a few years ago when their music was still good.


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Back in the mid 70's, I remember seeing April Wine opening up for Van Halen and Journey at the Texas Jamfest in Dallas at the old Cotton Bowl..! What a show it was.. Over 110 degrees that day in the middle of June..!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

boat said:


> After 32 years working for Warner Bros, Columbia and Interscope Records in management positions in the Promotion department, I've seen more then I can remember. Helped break alot of super star bands during those years.


saw chicago transit authority in 68. alice cooper sometime around then..
hey boat, give a listen to my tunes and tell me what you think! about a month away from throwing 'em on cdbaby!
myspace bill frain music


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Seems like I remember seeing the 13th Floor Elevators play the Baytown Rod and Gun Club back in 66 or 67. Don't remember much from that night.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave Mathews Band some where In Downtown Houston bout '94. He was hanging out stage left before the show just chillin. Its amazing now to see him perform at Central Park.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Alan Jackson, at the dance hall in East Bernard.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Saw Edgar Winters and White Trash at McNeese stadium for $1.00 in mid 70's. Caught them later at the Sam Houston Coliseum as opening act for Black Sabbath.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> Saw George Strait several times at the Crystal Chandelier in New Braunfels in the early 80s.


Been there and I saw Robert Earl Keen playing at the Grist Mill


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

alabama, lake jackson tx. i think it was 1978 or1979


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

garth brooks in bellville at the county fair in the 80s and billy ray cyrus at the blue bonnet in san antonio


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SRV back in about '83 or so, Garth Brooks at SFA, Pat Green at about every little hole in the wall he played in way back when,


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

Reba McIntire at the Simonton Roundup Rodeo when she was a redheaded freckled face kid.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Moving Sidewalk (ZZ Top) as the band for John Lee Hooker at the "new" Catacombs in The Village. Suds with Mr. Gibbons at South Texas Jr College (now UH Downtown). Stevie Winwood with Spencer Davis at the old Catacombs. Johnny Winters at Love Street Light Circus and Feel Good Machine (Allens Landing). Jeff Beck at the Catacombs. Greatful Dead at the Catacombs. CTA (Chicago) at the new Catacombs after the first album. Asleep at the Wheel and opener George Strait at Texas Opry House. What I remember....


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Grunge time*

Soundgarden & Pearl Jam at the Unicorn Ballroom in Houston circa 1991. Great show. I think Soundgarden opened with "Searching With My Good Eye Closed".
Hookman


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

"special guests" U2 opening for the Alarm at the Bronco Bowl, Dallas, 1983'sh.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Growing up, my dad was on the enterainment com with the Pasadena Livestock show, I got to hang out with Brooks & Dunn, Chris Ledoux (way cool) Diamond Rio (very nice, got to hang out on their bus with them) and Marty Stewart (another nice guy). I was hanging out with Marty Stewart while he tuned his guitar and my mother took soooooo many pics. Upon our arrival home, she realized there was no film in the camera (before digital days) hwell: Many more I'm sure but they were the best, even though B&D were not the friendliest of folks.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

George Strait mid to late '70's at the dance halls around the La grange area. The dance halls around that area to Weimer,Shulenburg,Swiss Alps,New Belah just to name some were the greatest.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Growing up, my dad was on the enterainment com with the Pasadena Livestock show, I got to hang out with Brooks & Dunn, Chris Ledoux (way cool) Diamond Rio (very nice, got to hang out on their bus with them) and Marty Stewart (another nice guy). I was hanging out with Marty Stewart while he tuned his guitar and my mother took soooooo many pics. Upon our arrival home, she realized there was no film in the camera (before digital days) hwell: Many more I'm sure but they were the best, even though B&D were not the friendliest of folks.


Chris Ledoux and Marty Stewart.. Thats pretty cool..


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw George Strait numerous times around Corpus in the 80's....most memorable for me was seeing him at the Beeville Roping Arena one cold, rainy February night in 1985....for ten dollars! Things have really changed!


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

chapman53559 said:


> Cory Morrow used to play for free at Nephews in San Marcos. Blue Oct. used to play free at Gordos. I saw Vanilla Ice there too. I saw Primus and Fish Bone at the Unicorn in Houston. I saw Ministry at #'s and The Hunger.


Ahhhh, Nephews...spent a lot of time in there! SWT....best seven years of my life!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Charlie Robison ( if you wanna call that getting big ) at astroworld in 1997.
Randy Rogers band in 99' at cheatham street

Grew up in columbus - so of course you chased all of the little beer joints within 100 miles ... in the opposite direction of katy!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, the coolest one ever was when Jimmy Buffet drank a beer with us on the back of the boat when I delivered it to the Keys. He had just got done playing mallory square and was eating at the conch republic - where we pulled in.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

Ace in the Hole Band (George Strait) Feb 1977 Gruene Hall; 17 degrees outside and no heat inside........Singing "Pop a Top". Never forget it!!! Had to dance to stay warm.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Lonnie Mack at Fitzgeralds
BB King at Rockefellers
Little Feat, Neville Brothers at Tipitinas in New Orleans
Marcia Ball at Maple Leaf in NO
Lotsa bands at Cardi's but they had $.10 drinks....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

In the mid 70's, my room mate in college at San Marcos had a bar off I35 called "The Cheyenne Social Club". He also had a booky business running off the side that he later got busted for..

He would have a band come in usually on Wednesday and Saturday night.
Lots of times the $2-300 cost of entertainment was just a local favorite out of San Antonio named "George Straight" and Ace In the Hole or another band named "A Sleep At The Wheel"...

I was also at the Dome (Astrodome-Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo) the night Dolly Parton got sick at the last moment, and they hired that same nobody to fill in for her named George Straight, where he got his national start and has never slowed down since, except to maybe rope a steer or two or to work his cattle on his ranch.

Hes a real cowboy, not just a singer with a cowboy hat.

Also Knew Chris Ledoux when he was just a Bareback Rider in the PRCA and was selling singing tapes he had made out of his trunk just to make his rodeo entry fees and gas money..


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

aero said:


> Reba McIntire at the Simonton Roundup Rodeo when she was a redheaded freckled face kid.


We went to the same place. Made many a trip to "The Lodge" myself

Sat down and drank beer with 3 guys there one night in the little bar that was up front with a local Houston band that had come out there named ZZ Top.. They had just finished recording a new song that was getting ready to be released named "La Grange"

Met Bum Phillips there, and Ben Johnson also.. They were friends of the owner, Luke Van Dries.

Them were the good ole days...

Its a trucking company now from what I hear...


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Christopher Cross at the arlington Square apartments club


----------



## deepbluefish (Aug 18, 2010)

Randy Rogers, Cross Canadian Ragweed and Roger Creager at the Jolly Fox in Huntsville before they could hardly get 150 people to show up. Randy is a *** now. Same thing with Pat Green and Cory Morrow. Now everyone check out Emory Quinn so in a little while we can reopen this and see how may seen my guys.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

rio frio said:


> Fatima CYO dances(Texas City) late 60's...yes I do....Anybody else remember?????


i never saw the moving sidewalks at fatima, but i know people who did. archie bell and the drells played at one of my brother's high school dances once.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Garth Brooks at the Austin County fair in Bellville at the city park. It was my first semester at A&M fall of 89. It was a tiny stage and I was front and center. It is amazing I remember it at all. My liver still hurts.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Saw Bush this weekend.:slimer:


----------



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

AC/DC as the opening band for Journey, think it was the late 70's. In Houston, they put on a great show.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*last week*

Kevin Black came in my gunshop and bought an AR-15 about two weeks ago..Then he played and sang for a few hours.. Did I mention we might have had a few drinks as well. Next day we went dove hunting. Nice guy


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Kevin used to come and play guitar and sing at a restaurant I worked at on Sunday afternoons - really nice guy, and very talented.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

*bands*

ZZ Top- @ the Cactus Club on Richey in Pasadena


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Back in the 70's Austin Tx. Christopher Cross Delbert McClinton*
*Conway Twitty Bluebonnet club near Temple*
*Willie Nelson Old Western Club Waco Tx*
*Alabama Band record store Waco Tx with them Loretta Lynn's sister Crystal(i think)*


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

ZZ Top around 68 somewhere in the Lake Jackson/Clute area. My memory is a blurr from back then but the place wasn't very big. Good times/grat memories


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

1969 and 70 - B.J. Thomas and the Triumphs...Riverside Hall East Bernard, Texas prior to "Hooked on a Feeling"

1970 - ZZ Top... some outdoor concert somewhere around Brookshire, Texas.

1975 - Hofheinz Pavilion...Leon Russell introduced Willie Nelson onstage and promoted him as a "Progressive Country Musician"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Saw Guns N Roses at the Whiskey a Go Go in 1988. They were opening for some other band I'd never heard of. LOUD!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

deepbluefish said:


> Randy Rogers, Cross Canadian Ragweed and Roger Creager at the Jolly Fox in Huntsville before they could hardly get 150 people to show up. Randy is a *** now. Same thing with Pat Green and Cory Morrow. Now everyone check out Emory Quinn so in a little while we can reopen this and see how may seen my guys.


Emory Quinn is awesome! Went to college with all those guys.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

this thread reminds of some of the great bands I saw in Austin at the old Armadillo World Headquarters. Gram Parsons had an incredible back up singer, Emmylou Harris, whose voice is as sweet today as it was 40 years ago. Linda Ronstadt, whose back up band at this time had several members who went on to be famous as the Eagles. It seemed like Willie Nelson was there every weekend, opening for Commander Cody, Doug Kershaw, Canned Heat and Leon Russell. The Armadillo was a dump, but I saw some incredble bands there. $ 2.00 cover and .80 cent pitchers of beer. When the cops would come in, everybody threw their stash down the holes in the wall and try fish it out later.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Dub Miller, Morrow, CCR, RRB, Creager, Pat all used to hang out at one of my best friends houses over here in Pearland so we all got a little crazy when they'd play the smaller venues here in town like Firehouse. We'd usually watch the sun come up and drink through the wknd, amazing how women were on them like stink on chit.

Hung out with Emory Quinn and Josh Abbott Band in the last year and half or so, both of which seem to have a cult following. Saw Simply Red with my parents at Astroworld in the late 80s. 

Keep an eye out for Rob Baird Band...up and coming Texas country...he's got a lot of talent and can rock with the best of them.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Randy Rogers
Zac Brown
REK
Pat Green
Eli Young
Nickelback


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

100% Texan said:


> Christopher Cross at the arlington Square apartments club


Can't believe it took 8 pages to get to this one.

Dime beer every Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Saw Guns N Roses at the Whiskey a Go Go in 1988. They were opening for some other band I'd never heard of. LOUD!


Good one!


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac leading off for Deep Purple in 75 - Wichita Ks before they were big. I have to say the winner so far has to be Jimmy Page with the Yardbirds in OKC, though ZZ Top from the early first album days would be a close second.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone would comment about Garth. I am a Bellville native (Austin Co. Seat) but was not around when that show happened. I remember he had just won New Artist of the Year at the CMA's and no one on the Fair Committee thought he would keep his commitment to show but he did. Kinda says something about who he was and hopefully still is.


----------



## deepbluefish (Aug 18, 2010)

trashcanslam and blue water thanks for coming out to the shows. the new cd should be out at the end of the month or middle of next. see yall down the road.


----------



## deepbluefish (Aug 18, 2010)

Keep an eye out for Rob Baird Band...up and coming Texas country...he's got a lot of talent and can rock with the best of them.[/QUOTE]
rob is another good friend of ours. we are going thursday to see him and reckless. its the wifeys first reckless show. those are some good guys too.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Johnny Lange in the early 90's in Surfside, I think he was about 15 or 16. Dang that kid could play.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Saw Todd Rungren before he made it big, in Phoenix. And Alice Cooper just when they released their first album. Big fans of both still to this day.

There is a band whose singer is from Houston you might want to keep an eye on, band is called Bad City. I know the lead singer real well. He was formerly with Thee Armada, also from Houston. Josh has a heck of a voice, greatest kid you'd ever want to meet too.


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Guns & Roses opened for The Cult the Arean Theater in 87

L A Guns at Fitzgeralds same time frame.

Pantera at The Ritz in 86


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails in Deep Ellum in Dallas, can't remember the exact venue. A lot of alphabet going on those days,lol. Was a great show.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

hog said:


> In the mid 70's, my room mate in college at San Marcos had a bar off I35 called "The Cheyenne Social Club". He also had a booky business running off the side that he later got busted for..
> 
> He would have a band come in usually on Wednesday and Saturday night.
> Lots of times the $2-300 cost of entertainment was just a local favorite out of San Antonio named "George Straight" and Ace In the Hole or another band named "A Sleep At The Wheel"...
> ...


*Too many to mention as I was a "bartender" at Gruene Hall in the 70s.*
*Of course Willie and one of my favorites bands that seemed to play every other Thursday night at Cheatham St Warehouse, Ace In The Hole.*

*It was Eddie Rabbit who got sick.*


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone recognize these guys?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

ive seen and hung out with just about every texas,red dirt artist. cant really say they are big yet man


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Really??


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

It was the summer of 1963. I was stationed at Camp Pendleton California. Me and the girl I was dating went to a place in San Diego called "The Cinnamon Cinder" It was a teen dance hall and concert hall. There was a young couple there that we had not heard of but wanted to check out. The guy was short and sported a "Beatle" haircut with bangs in his eyes and a buffalo looking pullover shirt that laced up in front with a leather strip, and wild colored bell bottom pants. The girl was an inch or 3 taller and wore her dark hair long and straight. She was slender and she had a seriously diviated septum. She was a good singer despite her nasal sound but the guy was a real spud. 

I expected them to disappear into obscurity. But they grew up to be....Sonny and Chere.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
A guy with a dynamite voice was playin' at the Steak and Ale on the Gulf Freeway in the Gulfgate Area in about the late '70s. He had a powerful singing voice and everyone in the place was paying attention. A very popular female C&W singer, Dottie West, saw him there and sort of "discovered" him. Helped him get started and he eventually pulled his two brothers, Steve and Rudy, into his act and made it to the top.

Yep. That'd be Larry Gatlin.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Chet Atkins was playin' at a Houston Car Show one year WAAAY back when and he had a young feller opening for him who eventually became his son in law. That'uz Jerry Reed.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

During high school from '87-'91, i was a big metal fan and made it to every concert i heard of in houston. saw pantera up close and personal at a bunch of no name bars. they were by far my favorite band. saw bands like dead horse, obituary, even sanctuary, if anyone even remembers them, lol. watched stabbing westward open up for a band called course of empire at numbers. prong was the actually headliner of that show. saw fear factory before they even had a cd i think. sepultura was also one of my faves, got to meet them once. cool guys from brazil. also saw danzig open for some band i can't even remember the name of. that was at catalhuyks (sp?). tons more that i can't remember right now. great memories of some great bands.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sublime at Seabrook beach club in 1992


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Top-H2O 2110 said:


> Anyone recognize these guys?


*"Lil Band from Texas"*


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

:texasflag


fastpitch said:


> ZZ Top right after they formed in 1969. can't remember the name of the place, it was near where the Galleria is now. Dusty Hill wasn't even in the band yet.


=======================================================

Right over off Post Oak, was it the Catacombs? Saw them there in 1970..

George Strait at the 16th Station in Huntsville, $3 door fee, 1974. Hell, we saw David Allen Cole same place and watched him get into a punch feast with who all knows who!

Robert Earl and Lyle would play anywhere in those days as well.

I remember Clint Black playing at a pool party in Houston in the 70's and being told to not come back to one bar we had been at!!!

:texasflag


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

knuttdeep said:


> *"Lil Band from Texas"*


That's right. About 3 or 4 months after they came out with their first album in 1971. This was actually the second time I saw them. It was when they played at our High School Prom (I was a junior). My good friend was a music buff and was on the band commitee. They were booked before the album came out. Pretty cool.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

deke said:


> Nine Inch Nails in Deep Ellum in Dallas, can't remember the exact venue. A lot of alphabet going on those days,lol. Was a great show.


Ain't that the truth! I saw them at Clearview(auqu lounge?) Bar or Trees..been a while...they were playing with Ministry. Also saw The Toadies somewhere near there playing to 3 people. Also, Edy Brickell & the New Bohemians at Club Dada.

I'm sure there are others, but it was foggy back then.

:cheers:


----------



## ThatKasper (5 mo ago)

fastpitch said:


> this thread reminds of some of the great bands I saw in Austin at the old Armadillo World Headquarters. Gram Parsons had an incredible back up singer, Emmylou Harris, whose voice is as sweet today as it was 40 years ago. Linda Ronstadt, whose back up band at this time had several members who went on to be famous as the Eagles. It seemed like Willie Nelson was there every weekend, opening for Commander Cody, Doug Kershaw, Canned Heat and Leon Russell. The Armadillo was a dump, but I saw some incredble bands there. $ 2.00 cover and .80 cent pitchers of beer. When the cops would come in, everybody threw their stash down the holes in the wall and try fish it out later.


My dad used to play at The Armadillo back on the 70's. Did a few shows at Gilley's too.


----------



## ThatKasper (5 mo ago)

HoustonKid said:


> Garth Brooks at the Austin County fair in Bellville at the city park. It was my first semester at A&M fall of 89. It was a tiny stage and I was front and center. It is amazing I remember it at all. My liver still hurts.


I was there! Was trying to remember where the heck that was so thanks! If I remember correctly he wasn't even headlining, I think it was Alan Jackson, but Garth & Clint Black were ocming up right at the same time & they were both at this show. Others too but can't remember who.


----------



## ThatKasper (5 mo ago)

Oldest thread ever, but saw 311 back in 1993 at Fitzgerald's in Houston. We had already been rocking their new CD 'Music' for awhile but had no idea what they looked like so when we walked up & saw a few dudes sitting around watching another one looking under the hood of their broken down mini Winnebago-type van we didn't think anything of it. Show starts and it's the same guys. I dragged 10 or so of my friends to that show which upped the audience to maybe 15 total but they rocked it like it was a stadium show. Amazing dudes.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

3 days grace in Victoria Tx. They played in a club that had about 200 capacity and they brought the house down.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Saw moving sidewalks at the dairy bar on surfside beach 1967 before they became ZZ Top. Good show!


----------



## Pfeil_rm (Jun 23, 2021)

regulator said:


> Pantera....Backstage 59 and Bissonet I think..late 80's early 90's


Stage spins around?


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Stevie Ray Vaughan. SRV was would often open up for the Thunderbirds in Austin as his brother, Jimmy Vaughn, was the Thunderbird’s guitar player. I also remember paying $3 on 6th St in Austin to see SRV long before he hit it big. I stood next to the stage, watched him shred and thought that this guy is going to be very big someday.

IMO, the Austin City Limits filming of SRV is one of his most memorable live performances. If you like SRV, that ACL taping should be high on your list.

Joan Jett and Lita Ford. When they were teenagers, they played in an all girl rock band called the Runaways. Joan played guitar and Lita Ford was the singer. I saw the Runaways at The Armadillo World Headquarters in Austin in the late 70s. Both had successful solo careers.

I just realized this is an old thread. The same things pop up and seem like new. Deja vu, alzheimers, there are words for this. We're growing older and hearing each others stories (again).


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a pair of boots signed by Garth Brooks when he was playing for tips on the side in the corner of a nothing burger joint outside of Waco about 1987 or so. Just normal medium sized burger joint. Families and restaurant folks sitting at their tables talking to each other. No crowds or seats around a stage etc....


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Cody Johnson in Koscuisko, TX. Probably about 100 people there. Now he's packing football stadiums.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

habanerojooz said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan.


Before he blew up, SRV was playing what weren't exactly small clubs, but definitely not large venues. He played 4 shows that summer that I know of at a place called Steamboat Springs, on W. Alabama outside the loop near the Galleria. A friend (band-mate) told me he had seen this amazing guitarist and he would be back in a couple of weeks. When we got there, the place was empty until about 30 minutes before he started playing. When he started playing that first time I saw him, there couldn't have been more than 40 people there at the start of the show. Most were milling around the bar until they heard him, then they made a dash for the closest seats they could find. 

The second time I saw him there, the place had a line out the door for admission an hour before the show. We had gotten there when they opened the doors and had front row seats again. During his set break, my friend and I got to go back-stage. I left after about 10 minutes but my friend stayed another 10 minutes to consume something

The third time I saw him, there was a line when we got there. Still got pretty good seats.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy Rogers Band. Maybe 15-18 yrs ago at Papa's on the lake on Conroe. May have been about 200 people in there.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

ThatKasper said:


> My dad used to play at The Armadillo back on the 70's. Did a few shows at Gilley's too.


Who is/was your dad?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

ThatKasper said:


> Oldest thread ever, but saw 311 back in 1993 at Fitzgerald's in Houston. We had already been rocking their new CD 'Music' for awhile but had no idea what they looked like so when we walked up & saw a few dudes sitting around watching another one looking under the hood of their broken down mini Winnebago-type van we didn't think anything of it. Show starts and it's the same guys. I dragged 10 or so of my friends to that show which upped the audience to maybe 15 total but they rocked it like it was a stadium show. Amazing dudes.


Back in junior high in Nebraska my brother and I used to hang out with the guys who ended up forming 311. My brother dated SAs sister. He tried to act all hard-core Mexican (from Nebraska)... we where Texans and always laughed at his "ese" act.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

blaze 'em said:


> Cody Johnson in Koscuisko, TX. Probably about 100 people there. Now he's packing football stadiums.


Knew him as a prison working rodeo chaser. One of his crew could rope a gnat in the dark. Kid was good.
I was surprised to see him on a stage for the first time back in 2010 or so.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Just remembered another one. About 20 years ago, I was with some family floating the Guadalupe. On a Saturday night, we agreed to have a night in Gruene. So we went to Gruene Hall. It was $10 to get in because they had a band. It was Ray Wilie Hubbard. Me and my Uncle looked at each other and said WHO?? It was a good show!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Saw Tim McGraw at the Waller County Fairgrounds.....had to be or 93 or 94 I believe, only had a couple of songs out at that point.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WillieT said:


> ZZ Top Victoria Community Center, 1967 or 68


What was the name.of zz top befoe.they were.zz top?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> What was the name.of zz top befoe.they were.zz top?


I honestly don’t remember, that was a long time ago and a lot of burned out brain cells.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Moving Sidewalks was Billy Gibbons old band name before they became ZZ Top.


----------



## mommas worry 77581 (Jun 19, 2016)

Moving Sidewalks - Riverside Hall, East Bernard. Easter Sunday, 1968. Talk about some strange and radical comments from the local elders. Fine pristine dressed common folk allowing that bunch of long haired loud kids to distort their bucholic environment on a holy day was just down right sacreligious. (I wish this machine would learn to spell!)

The Allman Brothers Band - some low ceiling road house somewhere in the out lands of N. Carolina - summer of 1971. Stationed at Ft. Bragg and took off with a buddy driving nowhere. Found this place way out yonder that was literally packed with cars. Decided to stop and take a look. Absolute pandamonium inside. So full of smoke that you couldn't see 20 ft. in front of you.

George Strait - some under the floor, 5 table beer joint in the Carrizo Springs area around 1976.

Willy Nelson - he was already way past famous, but my BIL was his road mgr. for about 4 years in late 70's early 80's. Made many a concert and all night shenaggins with that bunch. Can't possibly remember all the big name stars I got to meet during those days. Hit a bar in San Antonio one night after a concert in the early 80's and Willie and crew were in there having a few. It was like old home week. Got to sit for a few hours next to Linda Ronstadt before she became a libtard. Quite an interesting night!


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sgrem said:


> Moving Sidewalks was Billy Gibbons old band name before they became ZZ Top.


My oldest brother saw The Moving Sidewalks & the 13 Floor Elevators, two Houston area psychedelic bands from the 60s. I was 5 years old.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Sgrem said:


> Moving Sidewalks was Billy Gibbons old band name before they became ZZ Top.


Ray Bullock was the drummer back then. Only reason I know that is because I know Ray. He even introduced me to Billy Gibbons and Dusty Hill (RIP) many years back. They’re (and were) actually pretty cool and laid back folks.


----------



## ThatKasper (5 mo ago)

mommas worry 77581 said:


> Moving Sidewalks - Riverside Hall, East Bernard. Easter Sunday, 1968. Talk about some strange and radical comments from the local elders. Fine pristine dressed common folk allowing that bunch of long haired loud kids to distort their bucholic environment on a holy day was just down right sacreligious. (I wish this machine would learn to spell!)
> 
> The Allman Brothers Band - some low ceiling road house somewhere in the out lands of N. Carolina - summer of 1971. Stationed at Ft. Bragg and took off with a buddy driving nowhere. Found this place way out yonder that was literally packed with cars. Decided to stop and take a look. Absolute pandamonium inside. So full of smoke that you couldn't see 20 ft. in front of you.
> 
> ...


Actually met Willie several times in this era. My pops was lead vocals & guitar in a band called Side of the Road Gang that played his Whiskey River club in the late 70's/early 80's, Willie's 4th of July Family Picnics, among others around that time. I remember my brother & I running around backstage at a couple of the picnics & even on the tour buses of Willie, Waylon, Jerry Jeff Walker, Kris Kristofferson, Ray Wylie Hubbard...I'm sure many others. Vividly remember sitting ON the stage while dad played looking out at a crowd of over 70,000 people. Was pretty amazing. Had to check the dates and the one I remember most was the '76 one at Sterling Kelly Ranch in Gonzales. Unbeknownst to me at the time but according to wiki: "The concert was held on July 3–5. The attendance rounded 80,000. A person drowned while four were stabbed. There were 140 arrests, four kidnaps and three reported rapes." Now THAT'S a family picnic!


----------



## ThatKasper (5 mo ago)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Ray Bullock was the drummer back then. Only reason I know that is because I know Ray. He even introduced me to Billy Gibbons and Dusty Hill (RIP) many years back. They’re (and were) actually pretty cool and laid back folks.


I'll 2nd "pretty cool & laid back"! I've hung out with Billy several times throughout the years, all just totally random encounters.

Late 70's/early 80's he lived a few houses down from my uncle in Houston so I'd seen & heard a lot about him from visiting & at some point my stepdad was taking one of our cars over to the place where Billy (I think still) takes his collectables to get work on & would see him pull up or drive off in his late 60's Ferraris, Porsches, Caddies, etc.

One of the times I was hanging with friends at The Men's Club in '92-93 (couple of us visiting girlfriends at the time) Billy was sitting solo at the table next to us so we invited him over to ours. Super chill, random easy convo about normal stuff, bought us some beers, introduced us to some of his "favorites".

1995-97 I was living at an old warehouse loft building downtown called Houston Studios, half the building was residential at the time & the other half was a huge sound/tv/movie stage (they filmed some scenes for _Reality Bites_ w/Ethan Hawke & Winona Ryder & parts of the _Terms of Endearment_ sequel _The Evening Star_ there...ran into Jack Nicholson, Shirley MacLaine, Bill Paxton, Juliette Lewis in & around my building during filming). I was at home in the middle of the day at one point & heard Tush playing in the near distance, thought a neighbor was blaring tf out of a CD but kept thinking "man, this sounds live" so started strolling the building to see where it was coming from. Went outside & noticed a couple of large rigs parked around the side & the huge double loading doors of the studio were cracked open a bit & smoke (and loud ZZ Top music) was coming out so poked my head in & watched a full-blown live ZZ Top show, lights & fog machine & all...other than a couple of sound guys I was the only one watching. They were there for 4-5 days rehearsing for their upcoming Continental Safari/Mean Rhythm tour. They blew fuses & killed the power in our whole building 3 times that week. One of the blackout days I couldn't do anything inside so took my dog out & was standing on the loading dock in front of the building watching some evil-looking clouds rolling in when I heard that deep gravelly voice: "Looks like a bad one comin' huh?" Turned around & Billy was standing right behind me, he looked down & said "That's a cool dog!" (solid white Shar Pei). We talked Houston weather, chatted about rehearsal & the tour & I thanked him for knocking the power to our building out again. He laughed, gave my dog a pat & strolled off as cool as only Billy could be. Whole time my pup was like a statue, staring at him like she knew he was a legend.

Moved to Austin in the late 90's & a buddy of mine was up for some Austin Scene awards for his new bar & had just gotten a "new" ride & picked me up in a 1964 Cadillac Coupe Deville. We're pulling into parking next to the venue on 6th St & two guys walk in front of the car, one holding his hands up to stop us. 2nd guy walks in front of the headlights & I see it's Billy. He walks over, motions to roll 'em down, sticks his whole head into the driver's side window & looks around the interior: "64?" Yup. "I got one just like her but she ain't nearly this nice. We're ridin' with you guys!" He opens the door himself and he & his manager shove themselves into the back seat like they own the joint, commanded "I don't care where, just drive." Cruised around downtown Austin & talked cars for a bit, told him we'd met several times in the past & he actually said I did look familiar (prolly just bein' nice!), asks where we're headed & turns out he's a guest of honor & presenter of a music category at the awards thing (Antone's won for best blues venue iirc) so he says "You guys are with me tonight" & we go in & get VIP at the club all night. FYI: the ladies _love '_em some Billy Gibbons!

tl;dr: Billy Gibbons is hella nice, super generous & a 1,000,000% class human being.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

ThatKasper said:


> I'll 2nd "pretty cool & laid back"! I've hung out with Billy several times throughout the years, all just totally random encounters.
> 
> Late 70's/early 80's he lived a few houses down from my uncle in Houston so I'd seen & heard a lot about him from visiting & at some point my stepdad was taking one of our cars over to the place where Billy (I think still) takes his collectables to get work on & would see him pull up or drive off in his late 60's Ferraris, Porsches, Caddies, etc.
> 
> ...


Great stories! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

